# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Fantazitë seksuale.

## DI_ANA

Fantazite ne nje lidhje jane te domosdoshme,ndonese shume nga ne e kane per turp ta pranojne ose te flasin per to!
Ato jane te ngjashme me endrrat por me nje suport akoma me te lehte per faktin se nuk e prekin ne menyre reale personin.Ato jane krijuar me qellim qe te na bejne te shpresojme,te jemi ne gjendje te idealizojme njerezit qe duam,situatat qe duam....
Qenia njerezore ka shume nevoje per to.
Fantazia seksuale ne veçanti ben te mundur mbajtjen e nje relacioni ose raporti me te njejtin partner/partnere duke ushqyer dhe mbajtur te gjalle deshiren ne origjinen e eksitimit.
Eshte diçka e qujatur intime ne trurin tone,private,qe ne te njejten kohe nxjerr e skene "turpin" dhe "te ndaluarat" me te cilat hasemi ne mendjen dhe gjykimin e te tjereve.
Sepse fantazite bejne pjese ne imagjinaten tone,ndaj dhe na bejne te mundur te shfajsohemi duke mos u ndjere fajtor dhe te ngarkuar me ndjenjen e nje faji!
Shume femra psh nuk arrijne te shprehin ne menyre te qarte deshirat e tyre gjate nje raporti seksual.
Fantazia ben te mundur ndarjen e pulsioneve me partnerin/partneren,si nje sekret i ruajtur dhe i kenaqshem per te dy palet.Ajo ben te mundur qe ato te thone...."Nuk isha une,por fantazia ime"!
Neqoftese fantazite jane te domosdoshme,realizimi i tyre nuk mund te jete gjithmone i mundur kur ato i afrohen dhe jane ne  nje grade me "Perversionin"!
Fantazia duhet te jete e bukur dhe aspak e eger,ajo duhet te rrisi deshiren duke na mbajtur ne rradhe te pare ne rangun e njeriut pa kaluar ne stadin e kafshes!
Kur ato kalojne ne rangun e perversionit imagjinacioni ben te mundur krijimin,ndaj jane te rrezikshme.
Sot degjojme persona te moshave 40_50 vjeç qe thone...."Nuk kam me deshire te bej asgje,i kam bere te gjitha"!!!
Duke shkuar deri ne fund te fantazive per fat te keq ata kane shkuar ne ne fund te vetes se tyre,ne fund te imagjinates se tyre....
....Dhe ju mbetet te paguajne vetem nje çmim.......ate te "mungeses totale te deshires seksuale"!


*Cili eshte mendimi juaj ne lidhje me fantazite seksuale?!
A ju duken te nevojshme ne nje lidhje?
A jeni dakort me faktin qe ato ushqejne lidhjen dhe mbajne te mundur relacionin me te njejtin partner/partnere?!

 Behet fjale per fantazite "seksuale/erotike" dhe jo fantazmat.* 

Ps : Do t'iu lutesha t'i permbaheni temes dhe te flisni ne menyre jo banale,per te mos e kthyer ne diçka vulgare!

----------


## Lioness

> Cili eshte mendimi juaj ne lidhje me fantazite seksuale?!
> A ju duken te nevojshme ne nje lidhje?
> A jeni dakort me faktin qe ato ushqejne lidhjen dhe mbajne te mundur relacionin me te njejtin partner/partnere?!


-Fantazite seksuale per nga vete perkufizimi s'kane fund.
-Varet: nga vete personat ne nje lidhje, nga hapesirat e individit etj.
-Nuk jane te detyrueshme, por ndihmojne ne nje lidhje nqs partneret i diskutojne fantazite perkatese ndermjet tyre dhe mundohen qe te realizojne te pakten disa prej tyre.

----------


## alda09

C'do njeri ka fantazi sexuale por varet sa eshte ne gjendje ti realizoj.
Sepse ka tipa qe disa fantazi i quajne shthurese,ka te tjere qe nuk i pranojne sepse i qendrojne ides qe behet sex(dashuri) per te lindur femij dhe per ti bere qejfin partnerit.
Keta jane tipa qe as dine te marin as te japin kenaqesi.
Te shpalosesh fantazi seksuale do te thote te ndihesh mire me veten dhe me partnerin, duke lene menjane paragjykime,turpe,etj sepse nese frenohesh nga keto edhe relacioni humbet kuptimin.Por si e tha dhe DI-ANA brenda normave pa arritur ne instikte kafsherore sepse fantazia fillon  merr nuanca perdhunimi.

----------


## Apollyon

> C'do njeri ka fantazi sexuale por varet sa eshte ne gjendje ti realizoj.
> Sepse ka tipa qe disa fantazi i quajne shthurese,ka te tjere qe nuk i pranojne sepse i qendrojne ides qe behet sex(dashuri) per te lindur femij dhe per ti bere qejfin partnerit.
> Keta jane tipa qe as dine te marin as te japin kenaqesi.
> Te shpalosesh fantazi seksuale do te thote te ndihesh mire me veten dhe me partnerin, duke lene menjane paragjykime,turpe,etj sepse nese frenohesh nga keto edhe relacioni humbet kuptimin.Por si e tha dhe DI-ANA brenda normave pa arritur ne instikte kafsherore sepse fantazia fillon  merr nuanca perdhunimi.


Fantazine, jo te gjith e kan te hapur. Ka qe skan fanatazi fare ne shum gjera, kurse ka te tjere qe jan te hapur ndaj cdo gjeje, nuk mund te quhet perdhunim nje fantazi te cilen ti e ke qejf ta ndash me partneri/en. Nese pala tjeter eshte dakord, mund te ndahet cdo gje edhe mund te behet cdo gje pa u quajtur perdhunim, mjafton te keshe fantazi, e cila eshte dicka shum e bukur nese partneri/eja e ka. Ne seks sa me shum te keshe fantazine e zgjeruar, aq me shume kenaq veten edhe partneri/en. Dikush qe ka fantazi te zgjeruar, mund edhe te te eksitoje vetem me fjale, lere me akte qe te shpie ne qiellin e 18-te. lol

----------

hektor.m (29-09-2014)

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ishte nje info interesante per lexuesit ne lidhje me temen.


Postimet e tua ishin shume interesante dhe flitej per fantazite seksuale.Ti me kishe kuptuar.
Mundohu te lutem ti shkruash prape.

Respekte

----------


## J@mes

Une, e kam pak te veshtire te riprodhoj te njejtat gjera qe shkruaj njehere por meqenese nga shumica nuk eshte kuptuar atehere po mundohem te shkruaj edhe njehere.

Fillimisht, jeta seksuale ndryshon, pra nuk eshte e njete si per mashkullin dhe per femren.
Nje pjese e madhe e femrave mund te zhgenjehet nga marredheniet e para, pasi ato perftojne pak ose aspak kenaqesi dhe kjo nuk perkon me ate ekstazen e paramenduar nga to per seksin.
Duhet kohe, pervoj si dhe perkushtim (nga femra dhe partneri i saj) qe femra te zbuloj vetveten, te zhvilloj ndjesite, emocionet dhe te zbuloj seksualitetin e saj.

Keshtu ndodh edhe per mashkullin. Ndonese ne fillim meshkujt jane me te pergatitur ne jeten seksuale dhe nuk e kane te veshtire te shijojne kontaktin seksual, gjithsesi atyre i duhet kohe te mesojne si t'a komandojne veten, te kontrollojne aktin dhe kohezgjatjen e tij dhe t'a shijojne ate deri ne fund.

Persa i perket fantazive seksuale. Jane mese te domosdoshme dhe te rendesishme ne nje lidhje gjithmone nese ato jane te kontrolluara dhe te kanalizuara.

Nga ana tjeter, ne te njejtin binar me fantazite ecin edhe fantazmat seksuale te cilat edhe pse jane produkt i psikikes njerezore, ndryshe nga fantazite demtojne jeten normale seksuale te njeriut. Pse?

Mjaft njerez mund te kene qene deshmitare ose mund te kene kaluar eksperienca te sjelljeve jo normale seksuale. Si rezultat mund te kene pesuar nje traume te rende e cila i ka mbetur per nje kohe te gjate ne mendje.

Keto individe mund te kalojne nete te tera raskapitese duke pare endrra ku shfaqen agresione seksuale, fantazma, te cilat i futen ne shtrat dhe kryejne me to sjellje jo normale apo deri dhe ne perversitete.
Te gjitha keto mund te jene produkt i imagjinates por edhe rezultat i traumave te kaluara.

Si perfundim: Fantazma seksuale burimi i te cilave mund te jete ato qe shpreha me siper, mund te shkaktoj crregullime seksuale si dhe ne perversitete te ndryshme. Ato mund t'i shkaktojne individit gjithashtu edhe frike(fobi) nga marrdheniet seksuale (Koitofobia).

----------


## alda09

> Fantazine, jo te gjith e kan te hapur. Ka qe skan fanatazi fare ne shum gjera, kurse ka te tjere qe jan te hapur ndaj cdo gjeje, nuk mund te quhet perdhunim nje fantazi te cilen ti e ke qejf ta ndash me partneri/en. Nese pala tjeter eshte dakord, mund te ndahet cdo gje edhe mund te behet cdo gje pa u quajtur perdhunim, mjafton te keshe fantazi, e cila eshte dicka shum e bukur nese partneri/eja e ka. Ne seks sa me shum te keshe fantazine e zgjeruar, aq me shume kenaq veten edhe partneri/en. Dikush qe ka fantazi te zgjeruar, mund edhe te te eksitoje vetem me fjale, lere me akte qe te shpie ne qiellin e 18-te. lol


Apollo po me kupton ndopak apo ja fut tre mbi shat??????

Nuk ke thene asgje me teper nga c'kam thene une por kujdes sepse fantazia i kenaq te dy partneret por ne eksitim e siper mund te filosh te perdoresh forcen dhe aty fillojn shenjat e perdhunimit.Do thuash ti e kontrolloj sepse sjam kafshe por mos harro qe kam punuar ne obsetrik -gjinekollogji dhe kam pare raste kur fantazia e mashkullit i kishte kaluar kufijte e normales. Eshte kafsheri po ja qe eshte pasoje e fantazise.

N,q,s akoma nuk me ke kuptuar lexo shkrimin lart meje se e shpjegon me mire.

----------


## Olimp

> 1.Cili eshte mendimi juaj ne lidhje me fantazite seksuale?!
> 2.A ju duken te nevojshme ne nje lidhje?
> 3.A jeni dakort me faktin qe ato ushqejne lidhjen dhe mbajne te mundur relacionin me te njejtin partner/partnere?!



1.Te Fantazosh do te thote te ushqesh me shume ndjenjen qe ke (per partneren 
   ne kete rast) Te arrish te kenaqesh veten por dhe partneren njekohesisht duke 
   mbajte nje lidhje te fuqishme (pasi nje nga gjerat kryesore qe mbajne te 
   shendoshe nje lidhje eshte dhe sex)

2. Nuk di ta shpjegoj por jam i mendimit qe eshte e nevojshme te fantazosh nga 
   nje cik


3. Po eshte e vertete sepse ne kete menyre as lidhja nuk behet monotone 
    (E njejta gjell mengjes dreke darke behet bajat)

----------


## loveyou

me pelqejn fantazite erotike  :ngerdheshje: 
e gjitha eshte qe  fantazia te behet pjes e realitetit. mos ngelen perfundimisht fantazi.

----------


## Sa Kot

Te them te drejten, fantazite seksuale i kam te cmendura deri ne maksimum.

Ta dinin personat qe njof se ca fantazishe kam pasur une per to, pozicionet, kombinimet, vendet etj etj...une me siguri do isha vrare nja 6 bilion here.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

hektor.m (29-09-2014)

----------


## brandon

Ajo qe ndodh ne organizmin tone gjate fantazive "seksuale" s eshte gje tjeter vecse ,nisja e nje programi i cili me pas vazhdon per llogari te tij, nje program qe jeta e ka vene ne dispozicion ,prej vitesh e vitesh, nje program qe nuk ka nevoje te kuptohet, ashtu sic nuk kane nevoje te kuptohen shume funksione te tjera te organizmit si ,tretja, puna e zemres etj.
Kur stimujt e jashtem "shtypin" disa butona , sekuenca te ndrydhme aktivizohen si ujvare ne menyre 
te kordinuar : Ne kete pike eshte e veshtire te kuptohet ne se jemi ne ata qe kemi ndezur motorrin , apo motorri na ka ndezur ne. 
Apo ne se ngasim makinen ,apo makina na nget ne.
Me ato qe thone personat e mpleksur nga "pasionet e senseve", duket se s ka dyshim qe "marrezite" e tyre jane te manovruara nga shtytje te brenshme, qe marrin komanden dhe udheheqin 
operacionet nga poshte, duke i lene detyren pjeses me fisnike dhe te edukuar te trurit ,ti perktheje te gjitha keto ne fjale,ndoshta poezi apo kenge, bile dhe arsyetime.

----------


## DI_ANA

Mungesa e deshires seksuale ne çifte.

Ne nje ankete, pyetjes "Mendoni shpesh per seksin dhe fantazite seksuale?", meshkujt i jane pergjigjur "po" ne masen 61 per qind, ndersa femrat 35 per qind.....
 Çiftet perplasen ne ate qe ka te beje me deshiren seksuale. Tek nje ne dy çifte, femra ka me shume probleme me kete deshire. Vetem se nje gje e tille sa vjen dhe po ndryshon. Ka gjithnje e me shume burra qe flasin per mungese deshire.....
 Dhe burrat kane te njejtat argumente si dhe femrat. Ata thone "kur zihesh gjithe diten nuk ke se si te besh dashuri ne darke dhe as ti lesh vend fantazive seksuale!" ose "ajo me tradhtoi si mund te bej dashuri me te"?!
 Meshkujt kane hyre ne kete shekull me idene se femrat kane deshira, dhe kjo gje eshte bere per to. Por femrat, ne hakmarrje te kesaj deshire ose fantazie seksuale i vendosin burrat ne vendin e detyrimit qe t’iu jepen atyre.

----------


## DI_ANA

Pa romantizem seksi eshte thjesht joshje.....
 Pa romatizem seksi rrezikon te jete manipulim ose shfrytezim ...
Pa romantizem seksi shenderrohet ne zakon te zbrazet ose detyre te merzitshme.
 Me romantizem seksi lidhet me dashurine..... 
Me romantizem seksi do te thote te japesh por jo vetem te marresh...
 Behu artist i lidhjes tende..

----------


## Prodigious

Ne fakt per mendimin tim ke gabuar ne tre raste:

1- Kur ke thene se fantazia duhet te jete e bukur dhe aspak e eger.
2- Kur ke permedur perversitetin.
3- Kur ke thene se nuk duhet ti shkosh ne fund fantazive.

Pra me pak fjale dilet ne konkluzionin qe sipas teje vetem duhet te mendojme dhe jo te veprojme apo te veprojme shume pak dhe ketu ti bie ne kundershtim me vetveten kur thua qe : _Shume femra psh nuk arrijne te shprehin ne menyre te qarte deshirat e tyre gjate nje raporti seksual._

Rasti me i pershtatshem per temen tende eshte aplikimi i stilit Facesitting. Pra ti a do ishte dakord qe kete deshire qe psh mund ta kete femra, ta shprehi apo thjeshte ta mbaje si mendim apo si fantazi? Te pyes pasi sipas teje kjo mund te jete e eger, perversitet dhe po te realizohet mund ti jape fund jetes seksuale te qiftit pasi mund te ishte kulmi apo maja apo dicka e tille?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facesitting

----------


## Prodigious

Ne fakt per mendimin tim ke gabuar ne tre raste:

1- Kur ke thene se fantazia duhet te jete e bukur dhe aspak e eger.
2- Kur ke permedur perversitetin.
3- Kur ke thene se nuk duhet ti shkosh ne fund fantazive.

Pra me pak fjale dilet ne konkluzionin qe sipas teje vetem duhet te mendojme dhe jo te veprojme apo te veprojme shume pak dhe ketu ti bie ne kundershtim me vetveten kur thua qe : _Shume femra psh nuk arrijne te shprehin ne menyre te qarte deshirat e tyre gjate nje raporti seksual._

Rasti me i pershtatshem per temen tende eshte aplikimi i stilit Facesitting. Pra ti a do ishte dakord qe kete deshire qe psh mund ta kete femra, ta shprehi apo thjeshte ta mbaje si mendim apo si fantazi? Te pyes pasi sipas teje kjo mund te jete e eger, perversitet dhe po te realizohet mund ti jape fund jetes seksuale te qiftit pasi mund te ishte kulmi apo maja apo dicka e tille?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facesitting

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne fakt per mendimin tim ke gabuar ne tre raste:
> 
> 1- Kur ke thene se fantazia duhet te jete e bukur dhe aspak e eger.
> 2- Kur ke permedur perversitetin.
> 3- Kur ke thene se nuk duhet ti shkosh ne fund fantazive.



Vazhdoj te them te njejten gje...

1...E bukur dhe aspak e eger.

2...Pa kaluar ne perversitet.

3....Ti realizosh ato deri ne fund,por ketu fus (1).

Flas per fantazi te bukura dhe jo vulgare,as perverse,as keqberese,diçka qe mund ti japi pak me shije "ndjenjes",pikerisht per ne pa arritur nje dite monotonine.
Dashuria duhet ushqyer edhe nga ana seksuale.

Besoj se u sqaruam.Per me tej drejtoju eksperteve ose wikipedia_s!

----------


## Prodigious

> Vazhdoj te them te njejten gje...
> 
> 1...E bukur dhe aspak e eger.
> 
> 2...Pa kaluar ne perversitet.
> 
> 3....Ti realizosh ato deri ne fund,por ketu fus (1).
> 
> Flas per fantazi te bukura dhe jo vulgare,as perverse,as keqberese,diçka qe mund ti japi pak me shije "ndjenjes",pikerisht per ne pa arritur nje dite monotonine.
> ...


Ok ok por problemi eshte se ku eshte kufiri i perversitetit? Psh dikur seksi oral mund te quhej pervers por sot nuk eshte aspak i tille. E eger nuk dmth keqberese dhe nuk ka lidhje as me perdhunimin psh. Falori vulgar eshte me se normal qe te perdoret gjate aktit seksual. Gjithsesi kjo teme e jotja me duket shume personale, Pak a shume sikur shpreh deshirat e tua personale. Nuk me duket gjithperfshirese dmth. Dhe perse nuk ju pergjigje pyetjes qe te bera? Apo ke frike te shprehesh. LOL  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Gjithsesi kjo teme e jotja me duket shume personale, Pak a shume sikur shpreh deshirat e tua personale. Nuk me duket gjithperfshirese dmth. Dhe perse nuk ju pergjigje pyetjes qe te bera? Apo ke frike te shprehesh. LOL


Tema ime nuk eshte aspak personale,pasi nuk kam nevoje te hap nje diskutim ne Forumin Shqiptar per te realizuar a jo,fantazite e mia seksuale.
Pra eshte per te pare mendimin e gjithkujt!
Persa i perket pyetjes tende te me falesh por hyn ne te ashtuquajturen "intimiteti im"!
Nuk kam frike te shprehem pasi ne demokraci kemi lirine e fjales.Por ama ne raste te tilla i shprehemi vetem personit te zemres apo jo?!

Ps...Kufiri i perversitetit mund te jete  sadomasochismi,perdhunimi,etj etj...

----------


## Prodigious

> Tema ime nuk eshte aspak personale,pasi nuk kam nevoje te hap nje diskutim ne Forumin Shqiptar per te realizuar a jo,fantazite e mia seksuale.
> Pra eshte per te pare mendimin e gjithkujt!
> Persa i perket pyetjes tende te me falesh por hyn ne te ashtuquajturen "intimiteti im"!
> Nuk kam frike te shprehem pasi ne demokraci kemi lirine e fjales.Por ama ne raste te tilla i shprehemi vetem personit te zemres apo jo?!
> 
> Ps...Kufiri i perversitetit mund te jete  sadomasochismi,perdhunimi,etj etj...


Tani ti po ma ben loje qe te te fitoj zemren qe te me kthesh pergjigje. lol shaka  :buzeqeshje: 

Seriozisht. Por une te pyeta ne pergjithesi per femrat qe a duhet ta shprehin kete deshire. Nuk te pyeta personalisht se me keqkuptove mesa po shoh. Po ke te drejte per perdhunimin qe eshte perversitet edhe une pak a shume e thashe kete gje. Por dua te shtoj qe ndryshon seksi i eger nga perdhunimi. Nejse nejse besoj se tani jemi kuptuar.

----------


## DI_ANA

Marrëdhënia seksuale do t'ua lehtësojë jetën vetëm nëse ajo ju përshtatet dhe është ekzaktësisht për ju. Një lidhje e cila vetëm sa arrin të mbijetojë nuk mund të sjellë kënaqësinë e dëshiruar. Nëse marrëdhënia ju përgjigjet juve, kultivon dhe rrit intimitetin emocional, atëherë janë të pakta gjasat që të do humbisni të pakënaqur nëpër botë. Ekspertët tregojnë arsyet të cilat e gjallërojnë një marrëdhënie dhe e ushqejnë atë pa pushim.
1- Na ndihmon të kuptojmë se çfarë është më e rëndësishme për ne
Gjeneratat e reja kanë mundësi të panumërta që çdo ditë të përballen me zgjedhje të reja. Vetëm disa dinë të jenë të durueshëm, sepse aty shpesh përzihet edhe frika dhe presioni nga gabimet. Të gjithë tmerrësisht kërkojmë mënyrë më të thjeshtë të jetës. Njëra nga strategjitë është që thjesht të pyesim veten: "çfarë është në të vërtetë e rëndësishme në jetën time?" Në njërën nga anketat, rreth 59 % të femrave deklaruan se seksi është me rëndësi të veçantë dhe vetëm 9 % mendojnë se është i parëndësishëm fare. Marrëdhënia seksuale ju lejon që pranë personit tjetër të jeni plotësisht të lëndueshëm fizikisht dhe emocionalisht. Nëse nuk ka dashuri, as seksi nuk ka kuptim.
2- Për shkak të seksit e çmojmë dashurinë
Në pyetjen se "Kur është seksi më i mirë?" shumica nga të anketuarat përgjigjet: "Kur ka dashuri në të". Nëse ka të bëjë vetëm me aktin e pastër fizik, të jeni të bindur se nuk do të kënaqeni. Shumë femra i mbushin bateritë e tyre emocionale përmes seksit. 40% e femrave mendojnë se seksi i forcon lidhjet emocionale. Të njëjtën gjë e kanë deklaruar edhe ato që kanë përdorur të dyja metodat e seksit. Më shumë se një e treta e anketueseve kishin shijuar seksin pa dashuri: 53 % në lidhje të pasuksesshme, 42% në aventura për një natë dhe 40% nëpër flirte të parëndësishme dhe pa obligime. Gjithsesi gjithnjë mund të gjendet 5% e atyre që mendojnë se erotikë e zjarrtë dhe e vërtetë ka qenë nata me të panjohurin. Megjithëkëtë ato seksin e tillë e përshkruajnë si akt fizik e jo emocional.
3- Marrëdhënia e plotë ushqen egon
Në pyetjen se "Si ndihen në lidhje të zjarrtë?", 66% e femrave kanë theksuar se kanë vetëbesim të plotë. 50% e tyre theksuan se ndihen tejet seksi dhe bëhen dashnore që kanë shumë kërkesa. Kjo natyrisht nuk do të thotë që kanë dëshirë ta ndërrojnë partnerin apo të kenë më shumë në të njëjtën kohë. Kjo ide nuk i pëlqen gati askujt. Do të thotë se vetëm lidhja e ngrohtë monogame i bënë të lumtur (66%), optimiste (80%), dhe më mirë ia dalin me probleme jetësore (58%). Pikërisht vetëm pse seksi u jep siguri, për këtë dhe ndihen me shumë dëshira dhe më seksi. 89% e tyre thonë se më së miri, më të shëndetshme dhe më me vetëbesim ndihen kur janë të kënaqura me veten si njeri. Atëherë janë dhe më të lumtura. Vetëm 12% të femrave gjejnë ndihmë te alkooli dhe stimulantët e tjerë.
4- Seksi është aventurë pa pagesë
Ajo që dikur konsiderohej tabu, sot është në praktikë të gjerë. Gati të gjithë të anketuarit i kanë provuar pozitat standarde (nga anash, nga prapa, pozitën misionare…). 92% e kanë shijuar seksin oral, ndërsa shumë nga ato kanë shkuar edhe më larg në seks me gjërat që Kamasutra (filozofi dhe praktik hindus për seks) i quan me emra të çuditshme. Eksperimentet janë të nevojshme gati për secilën. Jo vetëm që e largojnë monotoninë por edhe janë kyçe në forcimin e lidhjes fizike dhe psikike mes partnerëve. Gati gjysma e të anketuarave kanë shijuar seksin në vende publike ndërsa 40 % e tyre nganjëherë lundron në ujërat e sado-mazokizmit.
5- Marrëdhënia e ngrohtë e mban gjallë një lidhje
Disa nga arsyetimet e femrës për t'iu shmangur seksit janë:"Jam e lodhur", "Nuk ndihem mirë". Në pyetjen se "pse i shmangen seksit?", femrat kryesisht janë përgjigjur: "Për shkak të lodhjes", "shpesh nuk jam e disponuar", ndonjëherë edhe "jam e hidhëruar me të". Për të mbajtur gjallë një lidhje duhet përkushtim i plotë.

Lidhjet e qëndrueshme

Pa një lidhje të qëndrueshme me partnerin nuk do të kishim biseda të mira dhe interesante. Përveç kësaj gjithnjë është mirë t'i ndash kënaqësitë dhe pakënaqësitë me personin që e dashurojmë. 48% e femrave dëshirojnë më tepër seks dhe të gjitha herët a vonë e bëjnë këtë në marrëveshje me partnerin e prej tyre 43 % duke biseduar me të dhe 41% heshturazi, duke dërguar sinjale të heshtura por të efektshme trupore. Asnjëherë nuk duhet kritikuar partneri, po gjithnjë duhet dhënë vullnet pozitiv. Gjithnjë thoni "kështu është mirë" dhe asnjëherë "jo nuk mundem". 20% e femrave nuk ndërmarrin asgjë kur janë të pakënaqura. Duhet ditur se heshtja për partnerin mund të jetë tejet shpërqëndruese. Mund ta humbasë interesimin për ju dhe mund të bëjë që lidhja juaj të shfaqë probleme, edhe pse ju nuk do ta dëshironit këtë.

Femrat i duan fjalët

Femrat kanë dëshirë të flasin: 94 % nga të anketuarat theksonin se shpesh bisedojnë me shoqe rreth seksit. 50% e tyre bisedojnë për këtë çështje sa herë që të takohen. Ato dëshirojnë që përvojën e mirë ta ndajnë me dike dhe në të njëjtën kohë kur janë jo të sigurt dhe të pakënaqur, kërkojnë këshilla nga njëra tjetra, sidomos nga personat që kanë besim në to. Është interesante se femrat jashtë lidhjeve martesore më shumë flasin për përvojat e tyre kur takohen me shoqet. Një e treta e tyre flasin për seks të mrekullueshëm dhe kanë dëshirë t'i përshkruajnë detajet, 90% i shkëmbejnë informatat për kontracepsion dhe teknikat e gjërat tjera, 63% krahasojnë përvojat e tyre më të mira, më të çmendura dhe të hidhura. Natyrisht se pak edhe e teprojnë, jeta në çift ka nevoje për intimitet dhe nuk mund të diskutohet me ata që janë jashtë saj.

Stimuluesit shpirtërorë

Për të tërhequr partnerin, për t'u eksituar, por edhe për të hequr mërzinë, për t'i dhënë atij apo asaj sa më shumë kënaqësi duhet që të digjen disa kalori. Janë plot 237 arsye "të mira" kuptimplota për të bërë seks. Kjo është zbuluar në një kërkim të realizuar nga Universiteti i Teksasit, i cili shpjegon sesi pulsoni erotik, libidoja frojdiane, nuk është i vetmja arsye që i shtyn meshkujt dhe femrat drejt një raporti seksual. Në pamje të parë mund të duket një pyetje banale ose të paktën retorike, por a e keni pyetur ndonjëherë veten: pse kryeni apo keni dëshirë të kryeni seks? Dashuri, tërheqje, apo dëshirë janë faza e parë e të përbashkëtave në çift. Raportet intime në çift, mund të jenë të stimuluar nga shumë nxitës dhe emocione të tjera, më egoiste se ato që përmendën më lart, pra më tepër se thjesht ato stimulues shpirtërorë

"Tirana Observer"

----------

